# Upclose and personal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Enjoy please-
Carrying babies as well

View attachment 182605


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a totally slick picture Ak looks like a national geographic photo for pete's sake


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That is a totally slick picture Ak looks like a national geographic photo for pete's sake


Appreciated Sir-

I got more I shall post this comming week probably.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that is an amazing pic. very very nice indeed

good work AK


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant lie this pic is amazing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated guys....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah nice pic but it looks like it needs some salt







hahah


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No0dles said:


> yeah nice pic but it looks like it needs some salt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciated


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Wow!


Appreciated Sir


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool, one of your best subjects to date


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's the coolest snail I have ever seen or maybe just the coolest snail pic I have ever seen. Very professional looking.


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

Awesome photograph what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Awesome photograph what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks-
Canon 400D (XTI) and a F2.8 100mm Macro lense-Canon 430ex (flash) st-E2(wireless transmitter).


----------

